# Tactica Writers Offer



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*Subscriber Accounts for Tacticas!*

With the amazing success of our Tutorial Writer! offer comes the second chance for the members to give to the community and snag a supporter account in the process.

All you need to do is write up three tactical pieces and post them in the new Tactica Writer! Submissions subforum. They'll go into a moderation queue and await approval before being moved to the Tacticas subforum.
These can be anything you want a few examples could be - a guide to using Striking Scorpians, how to deploy in Dawn of War, the best army list compositions in 5th edition. Basically anything that helps people win games!

This is an awesome opportunity for guys without paypal accounts to contribute to the site and help out their fellow gamers.

Once you've posted three new ones you'll receive an annual subscriber account and all the cool features associated with it:-

A custom Title
Access to the private Endgame forums
Triple PM storage. (150 Messages)
A larger avatar (150 x 150px)
A larger profile picture (150 x 150px)
A Supporter icon will be displayed under your username
YouTube! Video Avatars
All subscribers usernames are displayed in *blue bold text*.
Finally, all supporters are listed alongside the staff on the forum leaders page.
We'll also block all the adverts.
Pretty cool for sharing a few tips eh?



Please note:- Tacticas and Tutorials combine for your 3 submission quota.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

great now i shall get to work with the tacticas thanks jez


----------



## GhostGaunt36 (Oct 2, 2008)

im looking for some good tatics for 40k


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Bah! And me with two tactical pieces already done... CURSES!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Ill throw in a variety of tacticas using specific army styles.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I was thinking about writing some up in case earlier tbh.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

yay! now i can occupy myself during the weekends! jk 
sounds fun though, i think i'll start thinking out some tacticas.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Erm...Sorry if I'm going about this wrong....
But I got two tutorials uploaded but not in the right subforum. I've got a third coming to you soon. My question is, do I need to repost them in the right subforum (or will one of you nice-kind-fine people move them for me, cheers)? And would I then count for that subscription offer? I would really appreciate it and promise to make the most out of it!
Thanks guys, all the best
Dusty


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*This offer has now expired.*


----------

